# Confused about powering accessories



## tgoulart (Dec 16, 2015)

I have an NCE Power Cab and want to start planning on lighting as well as powering switch machines (likely Tortoise) for m turnouts. However, I am an confused about how to go about powering them. In the old days I would use the accessories connector on the DC power pack. What are my options now?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I think most of the guys still use the old DC train transformers for powering turnouts
and for lighting. You can power the switch machines with your DCC but I think it
involves using stationary decoders. A lot easier to use your old transformers. I am going
to use 1 or 2 regulated 12 volt (really 13.8 volts) DC converters for my lights. Old train transformers can
do that also.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You can do your lighting with DCC but again you have to go through a decoder.
DCC really is only good going to a decoder where it is turned into DC voltage.


----------



## tgoulart (Dec 16, 2015)

mopac said:


> I think most of the guys still use the old DC train transformers for powering turnouts
> and for lighting. You can power the switch machines with your DCC but I think it
> involves using stationary decoders. A lot easier to use your old transformers. I am going
> to use 1 or 2 regulated 12 volt (really 13.8 volts) DC converters for my lights. Old train transformers can
> do that also.


Thanks MOPAC. I don't have my old train transformer; I may have to try to pick one up. Would that also be effective in powering LED's without adding anything inline going to the lights?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You would have to use resistors with your LEDs. Not hard. I am sure we could help you with that. I think most train transformers start putting out power at about 6 volts.
Too much for LEDs. I will try to find my video with LEDs powered by a train transformer.
Resistors are not hard to work with. Do it once and you will be comfortable with them.

I still laugh when I think about my first purchase of LEDs. I blew them as fast as I could hook them up to a train
transformer. I didn't know about resistors. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I have a PowerCab and use Tam Valley Depot singlets (servo driven) to operate my Peco turnouts. They incorporate a decoder and also have a fascia switch so you can control them from your cab or by the switch on the front of your layout or panel, it also has LED indicators. Set up is automatic and time taken to switch can be adjusted.


----------



## tgoulart (Dec 16, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> I have a PowerCab and use Tam Valley Depot singlets (servo driven) to operate my Peco turnouts. They incorporate a decoder and also have a fascia switch so you can control them from your cab or by the switch on the front of your layout or panel, it also has LED indicators. Set up is automatic and time taken to switch can be adjusted.


Cyclops, interesting you mention Tam Valley On a recommendation I ordered two frog juicers for some troublesome Atlas turnouts (should have gone with Peco). I will take a look at the servos. I assume they would take the place of Tortoise machines? I have 2 remote turnouts I would like to operate electronically; all the rest of my turnouts are within reach and I use ground throws. It would be nice to have the option of throwing the remote turnouts with either the Cab or a switch.

Still leaves me with the question about the best (and easiest) way to control lights...none of wich I have yet.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I got the singlets on a recommendation from here. Check out their site for information and videos
http://www.tamvalleydepot.com/products/singletservodecoder.html
You will need a singlet, a micro servo and a servo mount which comes with a length of piano wire.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

There are several "slo motion" type switchmachines. Their's the old Switchmaster and recently while getting some things from proto87 shop I noticed that they have a switchmachine that besides having frog contacts rotates the flag on a prototype manual turnout throw, its actual a CVT model but with some metal gears that would seem to make it all rotate better.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There are a number of inexpensive devices for
powering lights, LEDs and turnouts.


The twin coil turnout machines work on either AC or
DC and require the push of a button. You could use
the AC accessories terminals of a DC power pack.

For the Tortoise stall motor type machines you need
about 12 to 14 volts DC. Each is controlled by
a double pole double throw switch. LEDs also require
DC and a 1/4 watt resistor at between 470 and 1,000
ohms depending on input voltage, current draw
and preference for brightness.

Many of us use old wall warts. Flea market vendors
usually have a array of them. Each has a lable stating
it's output voltage, current ability, and whether AC or DC.

I use an ordinary house bell transformer for my twin coil
turnouts. I convert it's 18 volt AC output to DC and power
the turnouts through a capacitor discharge unit to avoid
twin coil burnout.

Don


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Some LEDs bought on eBay will have wires and resistors soldered on.


----------

